# New car care



## ClaphamDJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all, I'm sure this has been asked before but I couldn't find it in a quick search. I've just picked up my new TT today (yay!!!).... 2.0 TFSI manual black edition, Daytona Grey if you're interested.... Anyhow the salesman tried to sell me the Autoglym service but, after searching on here, I didn't think it was worth it. Now I wondered what you guys thought I should do to protect the paintwork given that its brand new?

Cheers in advance


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

How much was the autoglym care going to cost you? I'd invest that into a detailing kit or get it detailed as then all you have to do is wash it properly and keep on top of the protection with a quality wax or sealant.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, find a local detailer, who will do a proper job for the same price or less, where abouts do you live?


----------



## ClaphamDJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

Based in south west London so there are a few dealers around here.

Ill look into a detailing kit etc., am new to this so all a bit confusing!

Thanks


----------



## ClaphamDJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry guys, any suggestions about good places to get detailing done? I have literally no idea about this world!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

About the nearest I can think of to SW London is Elite Car Care in Maidehhead - as well as selling detailing products they offer a detailing service. https://www.facebook.com/elitecarcare

If its a brand-spank-me-new car with no damage to the paintwork about the best thing you can do is have it cleaned and coated with Gtechniq Exo-v2 and C1 - this will give a high shine and offer great protection for months.


----------



## Jammy J (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

This should help you out.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=40246


----------



## ClaphamDJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks all, greatly appreciated


----------

